# Drink driving idiot



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I went to the post office this afternoon and the old chap behind me was really stinking of alcohol. When I went out I was surprised to see that he was driving a E class!! 

I didn't know if this is an emergency and I could call 999 and have him arrested. I was also in a hurry, so decided to take no action. Same I didn't see any police car going around as there are plenty in the area.

What would you have done?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If he had mowed down some school kids... would it have been an emergency then?

The non emergency number for Norfolk is 01953 424242 or you can text them on 07786 200777.

Don't be guilty of doing nothing!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But I live in Suffolk.

Anyway, was usage of 999 would be considered correct? Preventing a possible crime (mowing kids) from happening doesn't necessarily means it is an emergency. I guess this is why they have a dedicated freephone number to report this.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.suffolk.police.uk/Response/I ... Police.htm

You should have contacted someone...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

it is a major flame of mine (well actually both are)

see a crime that doesn't neccestate a 999 call - how do you find out what number to call?

directory enquiries?
can I have the police station nearest to - er..... Well I'm on the M42, near jnc 7..... :?

What we need is a non-geographic 0800 999 number that puts you thro to a central service, who then farm it out :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

At the AMD day the traffic cops told us that if reports of offences are made by the public they will log it against the registration no and in certain cases (repeated reports of speeding etc) pay the driver a friendly visit.

I would guess that if you had reported this they would have paid a nice home visit to this guy. Bet it would have frightened the life out of him and maybe made him think twice next time.

L


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I went to the post office this afternoon and the old chap behind me was really stinking of alcohol. When I went out I was surprised to see that he was driving a E class!!
> 
> I didn't know if this is an emergency and I could call 999 and have him arrested. I was also in a hurry, so decided to take no action. Same I didn't see any police car going around as there are plenty in the area.
> 
> What would you have done?


If he was behind you in the queue and you were in front and left the post office before him in a hurry, how did you know the E class belonged to him?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Not a case of he had just drunk a half 30 seconds ago then or really bad aftershave?

If he was rat-legged I would have shopped him whilst stood in the queue in front of him.

If I thought it was a rgular thing I would also suggest a call to the constabulary close to where the dude lives and let them know what time and day he draws his pension.

There is talk of having either 888 or 111 as analternative number for something like this.

DIRY
You hit the nail on the head, half the people on mobiles don't have a clue where they are or which direction they are travelling in, never mind about knowing which County they in! You can't farm a job out when the caller doesn't know where they are.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That has just reminded me of a time a couple of years ago when I saw 3 or 4 horses walking along the hard shoulder of the M1.

I rang 999 and told them I was hands free, but driving north bound on the M1 nr Leeds and can they put me thru to a non-emergency police number. I was put through to a policeman and told him that I was north bound approaching Leeds and that there were a few horses walking on the hard shoulder. He thanked me and told me he would get a car then asap. Last I heard of it...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't understand - if he'd been in a pub stinking of alcohol and had walked out and got into a car, would you have called 999?

Was he, in your opinion, a danger to the public? If yes, 999.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He came into the post office and was having a chat with the chap working there. So I guess they know each other. He gave one box for special delivery whilst he was serving me as well.

He was standing about 2 metres away, and the smell was very strong as he was talking. At this point, I didn't know that he was a driver.

When I went out to my TT, he also went out to collect more boxes for postage from the boot of his E class. Then I realised that he had to drink and was driving.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

nutts said:


> That has just reminded me of a time a couple of years ago when I saw 3 or 4 horses walking along the hard shoulder of the M1.
> 
> I rang 999 and told them I was hands free, but driving north bound on the M1 nr Leeds and can they put me thru to a non-emergency police number. I was put through to a policeman and told him that I was north bound approaching Leeds and that there were a few horses walking on the hard shoulder. He thanked me and told me he would get a car then asap. Last I heard of it...


So you weren't the chap who said he was northbound going towards Leeds - which he was - but he was just south of Watford.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> He came into the post office and was having a chat with the chap working there. So I guess they know each other. He gave one box for special delivery whilst he was serving me as well.
> 
> He was standing about 2 metres away, and the smell was very strong as he was talking. At this point, I didn't know that he was a driver.
> 
> When I went out to my TT, he also went out to collect more boxes for postage from the boot of his E class. Then I realised that he had to drink and was driving.


No brainer, call 999 - it IS an emergency. I've done so in the past (as posted here a while ago). The police asked me to tail the guy at a distance and report where he was going whilst they got a traffic car there. After they pulled him over and arrested him, I got a call back thanking me for calling them.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

This WAS a 999 call no two ways about it!!!

People killed by drink drivers more than trebled the amount of murders last year.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> He came into the post office and was having a chat with the chap working there. So I guess they know each other. He gave one box for special delivery whilst he was serving me as well.
> 
> He was standing about 2 metres away, and the smell was very strong as he was talking. At this point, I didn't know that he was a driver.
> 
> When I went out to my TT, he also went out to collect more boxes for postage from the boot of his E class. Then I realised that he had to drink and was driving.


I think I would have confronted him and just politely made him remember how much he had to drink for his OWN benefit!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I went to the post office this afternoon and the old chap behind me was really stinking of alcohol. When I went out I was surprised to see that he was driving a E class!!
> 
> I didn't know if this is an emergency and I could call 999 and have him arrested. I was also in a hurry, so decided to take no action. Same I didn't see any police car going around as there are plenty in the area.
> 
> What would you have done?


 I wouldnt have done anything. It would have been totally unnecessary as the first speed camara that the police have spent their budgets on would surely have nabbed him :roll:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> This WAS a 999 call no two ways about it!!!
> 
> People killed by drink drivers more than trebled the amount of murders last year.....


Couldn't agree more - you should have reported him. The police do take this sort of matter seriously and would not have told you off for using 999. I believe if you've had a drink, even half a pint you shouldn't be allowed to drive. Period.

I have an extreme view of drink driving having been left for dead by a drink driver on Christmas Eve a number of years ago :evil:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > This WAS a 999 call no two ways about it!!!
> ...


That is really awful. At least you are still around and this is what counts now. I hope that they got this person at the end.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> I have an extreme view of drink driving having been left for dead by a drink driver on Christmas Eve a number of years ago :evil:


I suppose some good soul (1st aider/paramedic/ambulance) took care of you  
Has that drink driver ever been brought to justice? That's what I would like to see!!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > This WAS a 999 call no two ways about it!!!
> ...


A good friend of mine was left for dead in a similar situation at Hogmanay five years ago. She has extensive scarring to her head, but recently got married and has had a child. Her "attacker" got put away for five years.


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

The police would never complain of anyone using the 999 service to report a potential drunk driver.

There has been numerous occasions when members of the public have followed drunk drivers and kept the police updated regarding their location thus allowing the local police or Traffic police to stop them.

Once a driver is stopped by the police, the police only need the minimum for justifying a roadside breath test, even a person phoning anonymously about a driver would allow police to stop and breath test someone.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I think I would have confronted him and just politely made him remember how much he had to drink for his OWN benefit![/quote]

And in doing so, put yourself at risk? I think calling 999 is the best option. Let the Emergency services decide the best way to deal with it. They are trained to do just that. its their whole job. Don't try and second guess them.

I'd bet a pound to pinch of shite that every one of them would rather you rang in and they made a call on pursuing it or not, rather than get a call five minutes later about an RTA and possible Fatac.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> I think I would have confronted him and just politely made him remember how much he had to drink for his OWN benefit!


And in doing so, put yourself at risk? I think calling 999 is the best option. Let the Emergency services decide the best way to deal with it. They are trained to do just that. its their whole job. Don't try and second guess them.

I'd bet a pound to pinch of shite that every one of them would rather you rang in and they made a call on pursuing it or not, rather than get a call five minutes later about an RTA and possible Fatac.[/quote]

I would be at risk at all, unless he had a weapon. He was an old man...early 70s or late 60s and short. He was chatting happily with the post office employee and he was laughing. Apparently, they knew each other. It was only around 4pm, how can someone stinks so much of alcohol so early?


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

vlastan said:


> It was only around 4pm, how can someone stinks so much of alcohol so early?


that's 4 hours AFTER lunch time...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would have confronted him and just politely made him remember how much he had to drink for his OWN benefit!
> ...


I would be at risk at all, unless he had a weapon. He was an old man...early 70s or late 60s and short. He was chatting happily with the post office employee and he was laughing. Apparently, they knew each other. It was only around 4pm, how can someone stinks so much of alcohol so early?[/quote]

Actually you are probably at the highest risk as you are approaching someone thinking they are harmless, judging by age :?

As I said already, the only outcome for this should have been to call 999 and give his reg and description, even if you are unable to 'follow' the person, the Police at least have something and they will try and find drink drivers...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Beats me why the police don't just start random breath testing people outside pub car parks, it would surely cut death by drink driving by 90% or so?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Beats me why the police don't just start random breath testing people outside pub car parks, it would surely cut death by drink driving by 90% or so?


Why stop there? The police should have the same abilities as in other countries to set up road blocks and, if they suspect it, test anyone they like. After all, many people are caught the following morning after a heavy night, the night before.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Errm ... may not be official but they do that already. They can pull you in for a 'stolen vehicle check', I've seen them setting up roadblocks on New Years Eve for many years now purportedly for the same purpose


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Errm ... may not be official but they do that already. They can pull you in for a 'stolen vehicle check', I've seen them setting up roadblocks on New Years Eve for many years now purportedly for the same purpose


Correct. They have also shown this on TV as well.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Errm ... may not be official but they do that already. They can pull you in for a 'stolen vehicle check', I've seen them setting up roadblocks on New Years Eve for many years now purportedly for the same purpose


Well they should be able to do it for the express purpose of stopping people not capable of driving through drink or drugs. Also bear in mind that English law and Scottish law are different, so what they might be doing down there might not be done here, and vice versa.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Police can stop any vehicle for no reason in particular under Sec 163 Road traffic act


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Police can stop any vehicle for no reason in particular under Sec 163 Road traffic act


If that applies to Scotland as well, I am all for it.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Nick,

You should have called 999 because:

1) he drove an E class

2) was no doubt some old bugger in the post office when it was really busy and was taking 30 minutes to count out his coppers for one second class stamp

and finally,

3) I remember last Christmas the police offered a reward for people who helped stop potential drunk drivers


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Police can stop any vehicle for no reason in particular under Sec 163 Road traffic act
> ...


Not sure if it would apply to the Sheriff governed North


----------

